# Biologic Dermaspan graft



## dibosmiley (May 15, 2012)

Pt had ulcers from previous burns, came in for extensive debridement including bone drillling to promote healing, then graft applied (foot).  I came up with 15275 and 15004.  Does this sound correct?


----------



## Susan (May 23, 2012)

dibosmiley said:


> Pt had ulcers from previous burns, came in for extensive debridement including bone drillling to promote healing, then graft applied (foot).  I came up with 15275 and 15004.  Does this sound correct?



I would want to see the actual documentation, but based on what you wrote you are on the right track.


----------

